

Xxxterm, a minimalist web browser - mboroi
https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/xxxterm

======
gcr
If you like Xxxterm but feel like it isn't quite your cup of tea, try one of
these other similar alternate web browsers:

\- Luakit: <http://luakit.org/projects/luakit/> My favourite in this list.
Just webkit + lightweight lua shell. Infinitely customizable.

\- Surf: <http://surf.suckless.org/> From the same people who created wmii and
dwm

\- Uzbl: <http://uzbl.org/> Haven't had much luck with this one, but it's
quite interesting. A while back, there was some work into getting this to play
nice with emacs (google: Ezbl)

~~~
nyellin
If you want vim-like browser, try Pentadactyl:
<http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/pentadactyl/>

You can mappings, like this one, which will take you from a comments page on
Hacker News to the actual article:

 _:autocmd LocationChange news.ycombinator.com map g1 :js
openUILinkIn($(".title a")[0], "current") <CR>_

From
[https://github.com/aantn/castle/blob/master/home/.pentadacty...](https://github.com/aantn/castle/blob/master/home/.pentadactylrc)

~~~
mboroi
Nice tip.

At one point I used and loved Vimperator and then migrated to Pentadactyl, but
ultimately got fed up with Firefox's bloat and memory management issues.

~~~
nyellin
Same. I sadly used Chrome to post that comment, but I'll be back one day.

~~~
squidsoup
I'd recommend checking out Firefox Aurora (<http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/aurora/>) - Firefox is really looking great these day. The new
native developer tools are coming along nicely and hopefully will prove more
stable than Firebug.

~~~
Adaptive
There's an Arch Linux dev that maintains a custom repo with Aurora builds and
matching Aurora Pentadactyl packages in the AUR, for those on the distro.

A quick search on "Heftig Repo" should bring up the correct results, and the
BBS thread is here: <https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=117157>

------
DrCatbox
Is there a configuration for this browser, or another micro-browser, which has
anti-tracking, anti-social, adblock and flashblock built in?

Would be cool to store the history outside of the browser, in a kind of
standard format. Im not sure if it is easy enough to extract firefox history
from its sqlite3 db. It would also be cool to switch where to store
history/activitiy very fast, for example "send to home computer" or save for
later synching with your other browsing profile...

~~~
fungi
> Im not sure if it is easy enough to extract firefox history from its sqlite3
> db

install <http://code.google.com/p/sqlite-manager/> point it to history file in
you profile directory

> It would also be cool to switch

there is sync built in. anyone know a good library for accessing? pref python.

edit: when i say i want a library i mean a client library for accessing data
stored on sync server. want to build a page that displays my bookmarks.

------
nyellin
Despite the name, xxxterm is _not_ a cli web browser. If you clicked looking
to browse the internet in your terminal, try w3m. It also has vi shortcuts.

~~~
mooism2
I presume that despite the name it's also not full of porn or violence.

~~~
ufo
But
[TheInternetIsForPron]([http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheInternetIsForP...](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheInternetIsForPorn))

------
wtallis
For a browser that seems to be built with security and privacy as top
priorities, it seems to be missing some obvious features. How do you allow
first-party scripts and cookies while still blocking third-party scripts and
cookies? Does it support surrogate scripts like NoScript does, to deal with
sites that actively try not to work when you block ads and tracking scripts?
Where's the AdBlock-style blacklist?

~~~
conformal
we have another project, adsuck (
<https://opensource.conformal.com/wiki/adsuck> ), that blocks ads via DNS
proxying. it can be setup to proxy DNS requests for a single host, e.g. a
laptop, or on a network perimeter, e.g. a firewall, and it works by using
blacklists to map DNS requests for 'bad' sites to return a NXDOMAIN. this way
the ad images and their associated js are never downloaded or executed. see
<http://rlwpx.free.fr/WPFF/hosts.htm> for more info about the blacklists.

you're right to point out that there is not yet a way to separate 1st and 3rd
party scripts, but the cookies are handled by the xxxterm.conf setting

cookie_policy = no3rdparty

there is no handling for surrogate scripts atm. i can say that i personally
don't bother with sites that require advertisements for viewing but i can
understand the desire to do so.

feel free to post feature requests or bugs at
[https://opensource.conformal.com/flyspray/index.php?project=...](https://opensource.conformal.com/flyspray/index.php?project=5)
.

~~~
wtallis
A blanket ban on third-party cookies or third-party scripts is not enough. You
need to be able to specify _which_ third-party domains are trusted. There are
lots of decent sites that need to be able to load assets from a different
domain in order to be functional, but which also like to load Google
Analytics, or set cookies from Omniture (2o7.net). These aren't ads, but are
still things I'd like to block.

Many sites also break if you don't load GA, hence the need for surrogate
scripts. If you dismiss and don't try to support the secure use of sites that
exhibit any of the above behavior, then your browser doesn't have anything to
offer users that care about privacy and security. Privacy doesn't have to be
the antithesis of compatibility.

------
vinayan3
Lynx. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynx_(web_browser)> This is the most
minimal browser I've ever used. It doesn't even have javascript. A lot of the
web isn't supported on it due to the lack of javascript support.

~~~
conformal
heh, am a fan of lynx since it's in openbsd's base install.

"what do you mean your site isn't optimized for viewing with lynx!?!"

------
stevengg
the link seems to be dead

~~~
bodo_leer
For the lazy people: <http://freecode.com/projects/xxxterm> (Google Search,
second result)

